# S3 bumper on ECS Tuning



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, is this real life? S3 bumper conversion for under $400 for pre-facelift model. I need a respray and was looking for a new plate filler then I saw THIS

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/ES2952213/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Buy buy buy!!! (keep in mind it's not OEM)


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Even comes with lights and grilles... good deal!

Would the pre-facelift grille fit into this S3 bumper, or are they different grilles?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

ECS usually has good quality so it's okay if it's not OEM. The grilles look the same but I'll have to confirm. Pretty sure I will buy soon as I get home. Can you change the plate filler on the S3 bumper as well?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Buy buy buy!!! (keep in mind it's not OEM)


not OEM but looks pretty good


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Even comes with lights and grilles... good deal!
> 
> Would the pre-facelift grille fit into this S3 bumper, or are they different grilles?


Different grills. The S3 is shorter height-wise.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Different grills. The S3 is shorter height-wise.


Good to know, thanks. I wonder if there are rings you can snap on instead of having to buy a new grill. I'm not a fan of the no rings look in the front.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Mmm, great deal. There is more of a lip going on as oppose to the original.



















Looks similar to what's offered here. http://www.atbodykits.com/content/audi-a3-8p-8pa-front-bumper-rs-look-abs-plastic


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

that + my rs3 grille....mmmmmm....might have to get it.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Rogerthat said:


> Mmm, great deal. There is more of a lip going on as oppose to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was somebody in the classifieds selling this exact bumper (painted red) a while ago.. I think he posted pics in here somewhere too. Definitely has a big lip on it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks the same as this eBay version, minus the RS grille. They bring in batches of 10-20 and have sold out twice in the year or so that I've been watching it. I am on the fence about the lip. AUDI_AID on instagram has some pics of it on his Ibis non-sline car.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121487272978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Almost want to get it and shave those lips haha


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Almost want to get it and shave those lips haha


ditto!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wish there was a RS style grill that fit the S3 bumper


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Wish there was a RS style grill that fit the S3 bumper


Just facelift the ol' girl, then I'm pretty sure the RS and S grilles are interchangeable :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Just facelift the ol' girl, then I'm pretty sure the RS and S grilles are interchangeable :thumbup:


It world be cheaper to do what ceese did and chop a RS6 grill I would think. Just don't think I have the skills.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> It world be cheaper to do what ceese did and chop a RS6 grill I would think. Just don't think I have the skills.


Since when has "it would be cheaper to..." ever factored in to a decision you made about your car?


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

so let me get this straight; the rs grille at ecs won't fit this bumper?

this is the rs grille that i bought: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/Grille/ES2717886/


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jumalian said:


> so let me get this straight; the rs grille at ecs won't fit this bumper?
> 
> this is the rs grille that i bought: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/Grille/ES2717886/



Yeah, that RS style grille is designed to fit in the standard pre-facelift A3 bumper. The S3 grille on the pre-facelift cars is shorter than the regular grille, so there will be a gap. The regular grille would be too long and not fit at all on an S3 bumper. I believe (but could be wrong) that the S3 and regular grille are interchangeable on the facelift cars. :thumbup:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Been following this bumper with interest for over a year, but now may have to pull trigger as the price is right (spend the saved $ and get the "wings" trimmed down closer to the look of the Votex lip).

This was discussed a while back on another thread, but understanding there was that this "S3-look" (not exact replica) bumper does indeed use the standard size grille and not the slightly shorter S3 size. Of course it would be better to validate that with an actual owner or ESC (I'll ping them). Hoping as well to be able to use my existing RS-look grille.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

i was chatting w/ an ecs rep earlier but he had no answer for me. he said he'd email me but nothing since mid-day today.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Darby76x said:


> Been following this bumper with interest for over a year, but now may have to pull trigger as the price is right (spend the saved $ and get the "wings" trimmed down closer to the look of the Votex lip).
> 
> This was discussed a while back on another thread, but understanding there was that this "S3-look" (not exact replica) bumper does indeed use the standard size grille and not the slightly shorter S3 size. Of course it would be better to validate that with an actual owner or ESC (I'll ping them). Hoping as well to be able to use my existing RS-look grille.


Being able to use the standard grill would be a huge plus. I've got a OEM black s-line grill and I love how it looks. I am also curious if you would be able to shave down those corners. I've seen the bumper on an actual car and it comes down a little too much (Instagram Audi_Aid).


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

iono I would stay away from it. It looks cheap 


fitment could be an issue and plus its way off from the OEM S3 front I would go S-line instead if your not already...


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Definitely interested, anyone have any feedback on fitment? Or installed pics?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

RedLineRob said:


> iono I would stay away from it. It looks cheap
> 
> 
> fitment could be an issue and plus its way off from the OEM S3 front I would go S-line instead if your not already...


I kind of agree with you. You can even see the tow hook cover fitment is kind of screwy. And the lip is just too much if you ask me - looks like some real Bosozoku inspiration going on here.




Blinddub said:


> Definitely interested, anyone have any feedback on fitment? Or installed pics?


There are two people I know who have posted pics. AUDI_AID on instagram and bsoinak on the forums, here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7099438-My-2006-Audi-2-0T-A3-Build

Doesn't look as obnoxious in red as it does in white.. something about the lip bothers me.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> I kind of agree with you. You can even see the tow hook cover fitment is kind of screwy. And the lip is just too much if you ask me - looks like some real Bosozoku inspiration going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the links.. fitment looks good, wonder where I could get a blacked out/plateless grille


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, that RS style grille is designed to fit in the standard pre-facelift A3 bumper. The S3 grille on the pre-facelift cars is shorter than the regular grille, so there will be a gap. The regular grille would be too long and not fit at all on an S3 bumper. I believe (but could be wrong) that the S3 and regular grille are interchangeable on the facelift cars. :thumbup:





Blinddub said:


> Awesome, thanks for the links.. fitment looks good, wonder where I could get a blacked out/plateless grille


Guys, pretty sure the standard grille will fit this replica S3 bumper - I don't think it requires the S3 grille.. Might want to reach out to ECS to make sure.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It does look better in red... Hmm, might actually look good with Votex skirts.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Generally most bumpers are an 1/8 to a 1/4 inch thick. So it wouldn't be something you could just "shave down" you would sand thru the plastic or fiberglass depending on what it's made of pretty quick. Then you would have to fill those areas. Not something I would recremend on an area that that takes a lot abuse from rocks, curbs and vibration. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd be interested if it took the standard grill.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

ceese said:


> I'd be interested if it took the standard grill.


agreed, anyone want to take point in finding out for sure? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Surprising that ECS didn't post this themselves


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

As far as the tow hook cover, I'd shave it anyway.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good in red! Lucky me : ) it seems to fit the rest of the lines good enough


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

BeeAlk said:


> Guys, pretty sure the standard grille will fit this replica S3 bumper - I don't think it requires the S3 grille.. Might want to reach out to ECS to make sure.


i did reach out to them. they had no answer for me. they said they would email me as soon as they know. that was yesterday. i still haven't heard anything.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

nelius said:


> Looks good in red! Lucky me : ) it seems to fit the rest of the lines good enough


lucky me, too!


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

I've also been told the same by ECS: don't know what size grille it is. I requested additional contacts who may know, as well as adding that there are sales pending this info.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys, 

I know for a fact that the standard grille will fit. This bumper is manufactured by the same guys who made the Selma RS type grille. If the RS grille fits(which is the same size as the standard grille), the stock grille will fit. No S3 grille needed. :beer:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

your better off picking up a use S3 bumper cover of ebay, for the older S3 8P pre facelift there going from $400-$700 and its real

shipping might be a issue thou a lot of people from the UK just don't want to ship to US :screwy:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

RedLineRob said:


> your better off picking up a use S3 bumper cover of ebay, for the older S3 8P pre facelift there going from $400-$700 and its real
> 
> shipping might be a issue thou a lot of people from the UK just don't want to ship to US :screwy:


Yea you're looking at at least $150-200. ECS quoted me $70 so I can have it for around $450 at my door. I can also use my S-line grill. Still on the fence about the lips though...


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, just went ahead and pulled the trigger! I'll keep everyone updated.

Side note: Anyone interested in a Votex front lip for non s-line?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> Well, just went ahead and pulled the trigger! I'll keep everyone updated.
> 
> Side note: Anyone interested in a Votex front lip for non s-line?


Thank you from us all! We will be awaiting many pics opcorn:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> Thank you from us all! We will be awaiting many pics opcorn:


Im excited! I'll also be attempting to attach my RS Style grille :thumbup:


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Blinddub said:


> Im excited! I'll also be attempting to attach my RS Style grille :thumbup:


sweet! can't wait to see it.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like ECS raised the price $250!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/ES2952213/

Glad I got mine at $350


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> Looks like ECS raised the price $250!
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Exterior/Body/ES2952213/
> 
> Glad I got mine at $350


What the....? Well it makes it easier saying no. I shouldn't have posted this thread


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> What the....? Well it makes it easier saying no. I shouldn't have posted this thread


haha yeah, thats a huge bummer... my order says 'in holding' really hope they dont cancel it.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Blinddub said:


> haha yeah, thats a huge bummer... my order says 'in holding' really hope they dont cancel it.


They probably got a flood of orders from members and lurkers and sold out. Good customer service would be them honoring your order at the price that was advertised when you placed it and shipping it out when they get more. My gut feeling says it'll get cancelled and they'll say it was a "computer glitch" that showed an improper price and they wont be able to sell it like that because it would be too big of a loss for them.

opcorn:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> They probably got a flood of orders from members and lurkers and sold out. Good customer service would be them honoring your order at the price that was advertised when you placed it and shipping it out when they get more. My gut feeling says it'll get cancelled and they'll say it was a "computer glitch" that showed an improper price and they wont be able to sell it like that because it would be too big of a loss for them.
> 
> opcorn:


My exact worry... here's hoping :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> They probably got a flood of orders from members and lurkers and sold out. Good customer service would be them honoring your order at the price that was advertised when you placed it and shipping it out when they get more. My gut feeling says it'll get cancelled and they'll say it was a "computer glitch" that showed an improper price and they wont be able to sell it like that because it would be too big of a loss for them.
> 
> opcorn:


Wonder how much shipping was on that piece.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Since we only have one in stock it is being sold at the original price so they will be charged for the original pricing and the shipping cost it gave them. 

Ken got the deal of the century for this bumper. 

Anyone else who orders this will pay retail pricing. 

Jason


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Since we only have one in stock it is being sold at the original price so they will be charged for the original pricing and the shipping cost it gave them.
> 
> Ken got the deal of the century for this bumper.
> 
> ...


ebay it is.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Since we only have one in stock it is being sold at the original price so they will be charged for the original pricing and the shipping cost it gave them.
> 
> Ken got the deal of the century for this bumper.
> 
> ...


honoring the price for the already-submitted orders is cool. 



jumalian said:


> ebay it is.



LOL yep. Fortunately for ECS though, many people don't realize the ebay ones are the exact same items (this goes for the RS style grille as well). Pretty sure their business isn't hurting..


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Wonder how much shipping was on that piece.


They only charged me $40 to VA.

Also, as an update.. talked with ECS customer service and they said my order was on hold due to incorrect shipping method, to which they said it has been corrected and will ship today/tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

> Ken,
> 
> Writing to inform you that we will be shipping your order with a freight service. This will be at no additional cost to you. You will receive an email with tracking information as soon as it ships. Thanks!
> 
> Thank you for contacting ECS Tuning. Please let me know if you have any questions.


Quote from ECS Tuning directly :thumbup::thumbup:

EDIT: Catching up with 3rd page posts, thanks a bunch ECS for the deal!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I knew I should've bought it without telling anyone anything! Haha jk blinddub, can't wait to see how it looks


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> I knew I should've bought it without telling anyone anything! Haha jk blinddub, can't wait to see how it looks


hahaha sorry about that, but ill definitely keep everyone updated!


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

hahaha I was about to pull the trigger on that bumper yesterday :banghead: .....not any more haha


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You can get it on fleabay but with a euromesh grill for under $400

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frontstosstange-fur-Audi-A3-8P-Stosstange-Front-Schurze-Bumper-S3-RS3-Sportback-/181777675294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a52cb341e


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

ceese said:


> You can get it on fleabay but with a euromesh grill for under $400
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frontstosstange-fur-Audi-A3-8P-Stosstange-Front-Schurze-Bumper-S3-RS3-Sportback-/181777675294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a52cb341e


Wonder how much they may charge for shipping though, ECS's price for shipping was pretty fair, and it's not greyhound :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Update:*

Bumper arrived on Monday this week and I should have some time this weekend to test fit :thumbup:

Pics & Thoughts to come.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Good News!*

The RS Style grille DOES fit. The OEM grille (that came with the car) does not..

*Update:*

Test fitted the bumper yesterday, it fits very well, took some work to install the fogs, move over clips, etc. But nothing too difficult.

Mine still needs some tweaking, I somehow lost one of my bumper rails on the driver side.. so my bumper is sagging a bit, but im very happy with the product and cant wait to get it fully installed!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Blinddub said:


> *Good News!*
> 
> *The RS Style grille DOES fit. The OEM grille (that came with the car) does not..*
> 
> ...


Interesting.. not sure how that could be true. The RS style grille is supposed to be able to fit in place of the OEM grille.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> *Good News!*
> 
> The RS Style grille DOES fit. The OEM grille (that came with the car) does not..
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're happy with it! :beer:

Jason


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Interesting.. not sure how that could be true. The RS style grille is supposed to be able to fit in place of the OEM grille.


Its due to the OEM grille having clips on it that clip into the bumper, where the S3 bumper doesnt have slots for it.

The RS Style grille doesnt have those, it just screws in... and thats how the new bumper works as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Glad to hear you're happy with it! :beer:
> 
> Jason


Very much, i'll get some pictures as soon as I have it all installed properly. I also submitted an order with you for a driver bumper rail if you want to get that expedited for me  haha


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> Very much, i'll get some pictures as soon as I have it all installed properly. I also submitted an order with you for a driver bumper rail if you want to get that expedited for me  haha


I wish I could! But unfortunately can't really push orders to get picked and shipped out any quicker. :thumbdown:

Jason


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you have to cut out the plate filler on the bumper for the RS style grill?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> I wish I could! But unfortunately can't really push orders to get picked and shipped out any quicker. :thumbdown:
> 
> Jason


ah bummer, I guess I will have to be patient


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

ceese said:


> Did you have to cut out the plate filler on the bumper for the RS style grill?


I dont believe so... it was a while ago when I put it on my OEM bumper... but I dont think I had to.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry for the delay folks, but finally got it all fitted up and color matched to the car 



















props to ECS for stellar service and a great product!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> Sorry for the delay folks, but finally got it all fitted up and color matched to the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks good and I love your choice of the AMG AeroII wheels. They're one of my favorite wheels and I never thought I'd see them on an A3 unless I bought a set myself.

Can you get some more pics of the bumper from all different angles top down and straight side on. It would be nice to see how it effects the wheel well lines and how far that lip sticks out.

Cheers


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks real good. What color is your car with the flat clear


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

cleanA3 said:


> Looks real good. What color is your car with the flat clear


Thanks! Car is originally black and is now Satin White.


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Damn that looks good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

jumalian said:


> Damn that looks good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Much appreciated :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks really good from those angles! wish they still had that deal..


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

$550 shipped in US on eBay right now. Still a few left. See my link on the first page.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> $550 shipped in US on eBay right now. Still a few left. See my link on the first page.



So JR are you biting the bullet on this one?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Just a heads up, guys. We have these for $474.99

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/au8pa3prrs3s.html




http://store.blackforestindustries.com/au8pa3prrswf.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just a heads up, guys. We have these for $474.99
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/au8pa3prrs3s.html
> 
> ...


Dammit Michael... lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> So JR are you biting the bullet on this one?


Not just yet. 



[email protected] said:


> Just a heads up, guys. We have these for $474.99


Nice!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: BFI


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just a heads up, guys. We have these for $474


Any plans on making them for the face lifted A3's?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

the real thing is better...Thanks TP


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Any plans on making them for the face lifted A3's?


http://store.blackforestindustries.com/au8pa3prrswf.html

There you go!


----------



## yusoslo (Feb 17, 2005)

The fitment looks good to me. The real issues is the solid mount for the Audi Rings. Would I be able to cut out the solid areas so the rings do not have the black backing plate? Would it still be able to mount?

Or...would an oem grill fit on this bumper?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

oh man now they have the RS3 rep one too. Hahah


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

yusoslo said:


> The fitment looks good to me. The real issues is the solid mount for the Audi Rings. Would I be able to cut out the solid areas so the rings do not have the black backing plate? Would it still be able to mount?
> 
> Or...would an oem grill fit on this bumper?


You can also mount just the rings direct to the grille with some creative drilling in the tabs on the rings and some small zip ties. Or I got an open ring base from dubstop imports to go with the RS style grille that I got from them.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine is up for sale now:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7366313-Feeler-FS-Audi-S3-Replica-Front-Bumper-VA

Let me know if you are interested :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> Mine is up for sale now:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7366313-Feeler-FS-Audi-S3-Replica-Front-Bumper-VA
> 
> Let me know if you are interested :thumbup:


Going with the RS3 version or what?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Going with the RS3 version or what?


Nahhh, car is going back to stock as a DD


----------



## SilverStoned1.8T (Dec 25, 1999)

JRutter said:


> You can also mount just the rings direct to the grille with some creative drilling in the tabs on the rings and some small zip ties. Or I got an open ring base from dubstop imports to go with the RS style grille that I got from them.


I was looking at that dubstop RS style grill. Can you take the license plate mount off that they show in the picture and just have an all mesh grill? Or is the plate mount molded into the grill?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

SilverStoned1.8T said:


> I was looking at that dubstop RS style grill. Can you take the license plate mount off that they show in the picture and just have an all mesh grill? Or is the plate mount molded into the grill?


Plate mount and ring mount are both removable :thumbup:


----------



## SilverStoned1.8T (Dec 25, 1999)

Blinddub said:


> Plate mount and ring mount are both removable :thumbup:


On the Dubstop grill?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

SilverStoned1.8T said:


> On the Dubstop grill?


Sorry, I am not sure... but I have to imagine it's very similar.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

How well do the fog lights work? What brand are they?


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Is it possible to get these without the actual foglight light bulbs (have HID kit) and the grille(have it)?


----------

